# Monthly expenses in a Tuscany village



## drumultaberei

Hi,

Considering a small village in Tuscany, what will be the monthly expenses for two retired people, not eating out and having already purchased a house please?

I am looking for expenses on:
- food
- electricity
- water
- gas
- heating
- internet
- tv
- phone
- property taxes (being the first and only property, is it an exemption?)
- health insurance contribution
- 1 car insurance

Thanks


----------



## philthompson23

Budget 4K a month


----------



## GeordieBorn

It really depends on how you live….


food – vegetarian will live quite well if growing a lot of their own food
electricity – okay how big is the house and what’s running
water – about the same as the UK, if not a bit cheaper
gas – don’t even think about it
heating – ditto above, but again how big is the house, what temp do you like and what type of heating?
internet – not as good as the UK, but getting better, expect limited data per month or pay a lot more
tv – really?
phone – use a mobile – avoid any landline and or contract.
property taxes (being the first and only property, is it an exemption?) rubbish charge based on SQM and number living there
health insurance contribution – 400+ each
1 car insurance – size of car? Small 5-600/yr
We lived on way below 4k and likely less than half that!


----------



## corndog

I'm guessing you're interested in the low end since the sky is obviously the limit in just about any country. This would assume that you're not into any expensive hobbies and don't eat out a bunch at expensive restaurants and aren't travelling every weekend. I've pretty commonly seen as low as $1500(USD) per month for a couple living moderately and outside of the major cities, but that's without having a car/insurance, or paying property taxes(IMU), but that is including rent and minor travel expenses(bus pass, rideshare, etc.)

Property taxes are around a half percent, plus or minus, so that's only $500 per year on a $100k home(no exemptions). Searching around, I'd say around $600 per year for auto insurance in Tuscany. Not having to pay rent will easily offset property taxes and auto insurance and possibly the entire cost of car ownership altogether, minus the original purchase of course and assuming you're not driving too much. So that's my guess, it's a wash and about $1500 per month is something you could do as well.


----------



## NickZ

The OP asked ten years ago.


----------



## GeordieBorn




----------



## MyTuscany

Go to this website! It’s excellent to compare two cities or look at basic costs in one.





__





Cost of Living







www.numbeo.com


----------



## Eliora

With 4K you two can live like Kings and Queens in a small place in Tuscany with no house payments and no dining out. Auguri!


----------

